# Float your ATV



## dbodkin (Dec 7, 2004)

The DNR would have a field day with this on Lake Lanier

http://www.godrifters.com/pics.htm


----------



## roadkill (Dec 14, 2004)

If you got one of them...

You might be a REDNECK!


----------

